# Canon SX710HS Digital Camera/Oddball Stuff



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Digital Camera practically brand new I bought it, and then found a more high end camera, from what I understand this camera will take awesome pictures 
It doesn't come with a battery, but comes with the charger I will sell it to a forum member for 175, I have it on Ksl for 200.

I also have some oddball stuff for sale.
50Gallon fish tank with everything except fish. It has a fairly high end filter, and an oak stand. $225 or $150 without the Filter.

Two 3' by 8' chainlink gates, with a unknown amount of 8' by unknown roll of chain link. 

PM me your phone number and I can send pictures.

Thanks


----------

